# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Βιβλιο μετασχηματιστων

## liferange

Γεια σας προσφατα καηκε ενας μετασχηματιστης ηλεκτροκόλλησης(χαλκου) και θελω να του αλλαξω τυλιγμα.Υπαρχει καποιο βιβλιο-σημειωσεις ελληνικο κατα προτιμησει που να εξηγει ολα αυτα που χρειαζομαι?(υπολογισμος σπειρων κτλ) 

πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 6 kva 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## betacord85

ξετυλιξε το παλιο τυλιγμα και κρατα σημειωσεις...μηπωες θες να κανεις κατι αλλο?μηπως θες να κατασκευασεις ηλεκτροκολληση απο την αρχη?

----------


## elektronio

Δεν χρειάζεσαι βιβλίο ζυγαριά χρειάζεσαι. Ζυγίζεις το χαλκό του καμένου τυλίγματος και αγοράζεις αντίστοιχη ποσότητα. Αν κάνεις και μερικές σπείρες λάθος δεν τρέχει τίποτε. Αν την πας σε περιελικτά έτσι θα στην ξανατυλίξει.

Πόσα αμπέρ ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση είναι; 220 ή 220/380; και πιο τύλιγμα είναι καμένο το πρωτεύον ή το δευτερεύον;

----------


## elektronio

> ξετυλιξε το παλιο τυλιγμα και κρατα σημειωσεις...μηπωες θες να κανεις κατι αλλο?μηπως θες να κατασκευασεις ηλεκτροκολληση απο την αρχη?



Η επικρατούσα μέθοδος είναι το ζύγισμα γιατί εκτός που είναι πολύ πιθανό να μπερδευτείς και να κάνεις λάθος στις σπείρες το καμένο τύλιγμα δεν ξετυλίγεται γιατί οι σπείρες κολλάνε μεταξύ τους.

----------


## liferange

Εχει καει το πρωτεύον. 220 ειναι αλλα αγνώστων στοιχείων εχει σημασία όμως(ειναι σιγουρα πανω απο 120α)

----------


## MacGyver

Οι επαγγελματίες μετράνε την διατομή και τον αριθμό και αντικαθιστούν ! Τι περισσότερο χρειάζεσαι;
Copy - paste !

----------


## betacord85

ασχετο εχεις προμηθευτει πηνιοσυρμα ιδιο με την διατομη στο προτευων?εχεις βγαλει τα Ε Ι? αν βρεις δυσκολια βγαλε τον πυρηνα και πηγαινε τον γαι τυλιγμα θα σου κανουν καλυτερη τιμη

----------


## liferange

λογικα ετσι θα κανω-μετρω διατομη και σπειρε- και αγοραζω το αντιστηχο.Απλα ελεγα αν θα μπορουσα να το υπολογισω απο πριν

----------


## vasilisd

Κράτησε στοιχεία πριν το ξετύλιγμα: 
Φορά τυλίγματος, αριθμός σπειρών. Όταν την ξετυλίξεις, δες αν έχει ζημιά η καρκάσα απο υπερθέρμανση. Το σύρμα το μετράς αφού ξύσεις την μόνωση, με μικρόμετρο. Εναλλακτικά, πάρε μαζί σου ένα κομμάτι για δείγμα. Μιας και μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία, διάλεξε καλής ποιότητας σύρμα. Αν τυλίξεις με το χέρι, κάνε σφικτές ομοιόμορφες σπείρες. Στο τέλος θέρμανση σε φούρνο (50-70 βαθμούς) και έπειτα πότισμα με βερνίκι. Η θέρμανση θα βοηθήσει ώστε το βερνίκι να εισχωρήσει ανάμεσα στις σπείρες, μη μείνει επιφανειακά.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Να  ρωτήσω  κάτι  σχετικά  με  το  θέμα  έχω  έναν  μετασχηματιστή  με  άσχετες  τάσεις  απο  αυτές  που  θέλω  π.χ.  έχει  ένα  τυλιγμα  15-0-15 V  με  καλώδιο  περίπου  2μμ  πως  θα  μπορουσα  ελατώνοντας  σπείρες  το  παραπάνω  τύλιγμα  να  το  κάνω  6.3-0-6.3  V  υπάρχει  καμένα  πρόγραμμα  που  να  μπορεί  να  το υπολογίσει?

----------


## IRF

Ξετυλίγεις σύρμα(δυο τρεις σπείρες κάθε φορά) και μετράς με πολύμετρο τι τάση βγάζει(εννοείται δεν έχεις κόψει αυτό που είναι ξετυλιγμένο ώστε να μπορείς να ξανατυλίξεις αν χρειαστεί) Αυτό φυσικά αν έχεις πρόσβαση και στα δύο πηνία 15-0-15.Για 2μμ 15 βολτ είναι εύκολο γιατί έχεις λίγες σπείρες στο δευτερεύον.Η μέτρηση τάσης γίνεται μεταξύ ξετυλιγμένης άκρης και της άλλης που είναι στην αρχή του πηνίου.Μόλις βγάλεις τρεις σπείρες π.χ. καταλαβαίνεις πόσες πρέπει να βγάλεις μετά μονομιάς από την λιγότερη τάση που έχεις.Π.χ. βγάζω 3 σπείρες και αντί για 15 βολτ βλέπω ότι μου βγάζει 14.Σημαίνει περίπου 3 σπείρες ένα βόλτ. Αφού θέλω να μειώσω κατά 9 βόλτ ακόμα βγάζω συνολικά 27 σπείρες.Μετά ίσως θέλει λίγο τύλιγμα για να φέρεις στο 6*,3.*Φυσικά ο μετασχηματιστής αυτός θα έχει υψηλότερο ρεύμα πρωτεύοντος όταν δεν έχεις συνδέσει τίποτα στο δευτερεύον από έναν εξαρχής  κατασκευασμένο για 6,3

----------


## apilot

Βρήκα αυτόν τον υπολογισμό πιστεύω να σε ενδιαφέρει.
O υπολογισμός των σπειρών του δευτερεύοντος γίνεται από τον τύπο :




*L σπείρες x Volt =10000/0,044 x Hz x SN x Weber*






Όπου 
0,044  = Σταθερός αριθμός





Hz  = Συχνότητα






SN = Εμβαδόν του πυρήνα σε τετραγωνικά mm





Weber = Τιμή από τον πίνακα αν δεν το γνωρίζουμε βάζουμε 1,15.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

συγνωμη ειναι καμια παλια καλη τρισκαλη η απο τις καινουργιες τις μαπα βυθιζομενου πυρινα ? ετσι την πατησα πριν καμια 15αρια χρονια οταν μου καηκε μια κα'ιζερ χαλκου και ενας κοπανος εδω μου λεει δεν μπορω να στην τηληξω φιλε ..ακομα την κλεω :Sad: . πχ δες εδωhttp://moterkampitis.gr

----------


## liferange

ειναι απο τις παλιες με της σκαλες(με διακοπτη) ειχε καει και παλιοτερα και ξανα τωρα.Ηταν του πατερα μου και τωρα λεω να την αναλαβω εγω

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ωραια αξιζει τον κοπω η ρωτας σε κανεναν περιελιξα για τιμη ,και 2ον οτι και να κανεις μην βιαστης. Α και ενα βιντεακι αφιερωμενο απο εμενα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6NyTprQCBI

----------


## elektronio

> συγνωμη ειναι καμια παλια καλη τρισκαλη η απο τις καινουργιες τις μαπα βυθιζομενου πυρινα ? ετσι την πατησα πριν καμια 15αρια χρονια οταν μου καηκε μια κα'ιζερ χαλκου και ενας κοπανος εδω μου λεει δεν μπορω να στην τηληξω φιλε ..ακομα την κλεω. πχ δες εδωhttp://moterkampitis.gr



Νεκτάριε οι καλές είναι αυτές με βυθιζόμενο πυρήνα και οι μάπα είναι οι αυτές με το διακόπτη. Παλιές είναι και οι δύο. Με τον βυθιζόμενο πυρήνα έχει πραγματική συνεχόμενη ρύθμιση των αμπέρ, πολύ σημαντικό για να κολλήσεις σωστά μέταλλα διαφόρων παχών. Η ρύθμιση με τρεις σκάλες είναι υποτυπώδης.






> ειναι απο τις παλιες με της σκαλες(με διακοπτη) ειχε καει και παλιοτερα και ξανα τωρα.Ηταν του πατερα μου και τωρα λεω να την αναλαβω εγω



Εφόσον είναι το πρωτεύων με λήψεις, το ζύγισμα του χαλκού δεν μπορεί να γίνει, θα πρέπει να μετρηθούν οι σπείρες. Υπάρχει βέβαια περίπτωση να μην ξετυλίγονται οι παλιές σπείρες λόγω κολλήματος μεταξύ τους, οπότε καλύτερα να την δώσεις σε κάποιο που κάνει την δουλειά ο οποίος το πιθανότερο είναι να γνωρίζει και πόσες σπείρες να τυλίξει χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μετρήσει τις παλιές.

Για να μην καίγεται συνέχεια μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις ένα *θερμικό 110-130 οC*  να ακουμπάει πάνω στα τυλίγματα και να κόβει όταν υπερθερμένεται. Επίσης αν δεν έχει ήδη πρόσθεσε μέσα ένα ανεμιστήρα 220V, αν δεν έχει πολύ χώρο μέσα βάλε έναν πλακέ σαν αυτούς που έχουν οι υπολογιστές αλλά μεγαλύτερο και 220V. Το καλύτερο είναι να τα έχει και τα 2. Ο ανεμιστήρας βοηθάει ώστε να δουλεύεις περισσότερη ώρα μέχρι να κόψει το θερμικό και μετά να κρυώνει πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Παιδια μπηκα να ανοιξω νεο θεμα αλλα μιας και βρηκα ενα τοσο σχετικό είπα να ρωτήσω εδω. Ψαχνω ει δυνατον κατανοητες σημειωσεις είτε βιβλιογραφια για το θεμα του τυλίγματος μετασχηματιστων υψηλων συχνοτητων. Με τις σωστες εξισωσεις που να ζητανε και στοιχεια απο το datasheet του μετασχηματιστη που χρησιμοποιεις (εγω εχω εναν ΕΕ35 που σιγουρα μπορει να παραξει πανω απο 90W αν οδηγηθει σωστα).
Προσφατα πραγματοποιησα ενα σημαντικό για μενα πείραμα με αυτο το κύκλωμα παλμοτροδοτικού και θεωρω οτι πετυχε σε γενικες γραμμες. Δουλεψε με την πρώτη δηλαδη ηρθαν τασεις στο δευτερευων αλλα με ελλειπή ισχυ. Υποτιθεται θα εβγαζε 30V 3A αλλα στην καλυτερη περιπτωση στους πειραματισμους μου ειχα πτώση τασης απο τα 32V στα 18V με 1.5Α...
Πειραματιστικα με διαφορες ρυθμισεις συχνοτητας, εκαψα 10 τρανζίστορ και 5 οπτοζευκτες και τελικα κατεληξα οτι φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης μου που τυλιχτηκε με το χερι προχειρα (και με αγχος) και επισης θεωρω οτι οι επιλογες του συντακτη του κυκλωματος σε σχεση με σπειρες παχη συρματος και συχνοτητες λειτουργιας ειναι εντελως λανθασμενες καθως και στα σχολια αντιστοιχο προβλημα ελλειπους ισχυος εχουν και αλλοι.

Βρηκα διαφορα pdf πριν ψαξω αλλα εχω μπερδευτει γιατι υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι αναλογα την τοπολογια. Εμενα υποθετω αυτη η τοπολογια ειναι σαν ενα flyback μονού τρανζιστορ αλλα δεν κανω ανυψωση αλλα υποβιβασμο τασης? Εδω ειναι το μπερδεμα...Τελος παντων δεν ψαχνω ετοιμη τροφη. Ειμαι διατεθειμενος να διαβασω αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως να ψαξω. Χθες καταπιαστηκα απο μια σειρα εξισωσεων και τελικα καταλαβα οτι αφορουν αντιστροφη διαταξη αυξησης τασης σε inverter.

----------


## FILMAN

Πού είναι το κύκλωμα που υποψιάζεσαι ότι είναι flyback;

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Πού είναι το κύκλωμα που υποψιάζεσαι ότι είναι flyback;



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-n1f3pYDMbv...%2Bcircuit.png
Εχω βαλει και λινκ απο αρθρο στην απαντηση μου παραπανω.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, είναι flyback. Γιατί ασχολείστε όμως με αυτοταλαντούμενα; Αν βάζατε ένα controller στο σύστημα θα ορίζατε εσείς τη συχνότητα (προσοχή στα χαρακτηριστικά του φερρίτη που θα βάλετε - δεν δουλεύουν όλοι σε οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα), οπότε γνωρίζοντας τους χρόνους on και off του διακόπτη ισχύος αυτόματα μπορείτε να υπολογίσετε την αυτεπαγωγή που πρέπει να έχει το πρωτεύον ανάλογα με την ισχύ που θέλετε να πάρετε, οπότε με βάση τα στοιχεία του πυρήνα που θα βάλετε (AL), μπορείτε να υπολογίσετε αριθμό σπειρών πρωτεύοντος.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Ναι, είναι flyback. Γιατί ασχολείστε όμως με αυτοταλαντούμενα; Αν βάζατε ένα controller στο σύστημα θα ορίζατε εσείς τη συχνότητα (προσοχή στα χαρακτηριστικά του φερρίτη που θα βάλετε - δεν δουλεύουν όλοι σε οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα), οπότε γνωρίζοντας τους χρόνους on και off του διακόπτη ισχύος αυτόματα μπορείτε να υπολογίσετε την αυτεπαγωγή που πρέπει να έχει το πρωτεύον ανάλογα με την ισχύ που θέλετε να πάρετε, οπότε με βάση τα στοιχεία του πυρήνα που θα βάλετε (AL), μπορείτε να υπολογίσετε αριθμό σπειρών πρωτεύοντος.



Πειραματίστηκα με τον ίδιο μετασχηματιστή με controller tny280pn και παλι δεν περνω ουτε 20w εξοδο. Σχεδον μου εδωσε οτι ακριβως πηρα και με το αυτοταλαντουμενο. Για αυτο συμπεραινω οτι μαλλον φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης. Αυτο ακριβως που λες στην απαντησου σου ψαχνω. Τι σωστες εξισωσεις για τη συγκεκριμενη τοπολογια βασει του datasheet του φερριτη ΕΕ35 που εχω (για τοπολογια οριστικα flyback οπως με κατατοπισες) για να ξετυλιξω το φερριτη και να το ξανατυλιξω ορθα. Εφοσον δω μια εξοδο της προκοπης που δε θα μου λεει οτι μεσα στο μετασχηματιστη γινεται ενας αχταρμας απο κακο τυλιγμα και κακη αποδοση θα προχωρησω και σε αλλη τοπολογια με ir2153.

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι το τύλιγμα δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με τον πυρήνα του φερρίτη, αλλά πάνω απ' όλα με το κύκλωμα. Εσύ τύλιξες ένα μετασχηματιστή με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και μετά άρχισες να τον δοκιμάζεις ως είχε σε διάφορα κυκλώματα περιμένοντας να γίνει το θαύμα. Δεν πάει έτσι.

Λες ότι έχεις ένα φερρίτη ΕΕ35. Αυτό είναι το μέγεθός του. Το υλικό του ποιο είναι (π.χ. 3C90); Γνωρίζοντας το υλικό και το μέγεθος ανοίγεις το datasheet και βλέπεις το AL του πυρήνα σου, τις συχνότητες στις οποίες μπορεί να δουλέψει το υλικό του, και πόση ισχύ μπορείς να αναμένεις ότι θα πάρεις σε κάθε συχνότητα. Τώρα πρέπει να διαλέξεις τη συχνότητα στην οποία θα δουλεύει το σύστημα. Όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι αυτή τόσο πιο μεγάλη θα είναι και η ισχύς εξόδου όμως τα διακοπτικά εξαρτήματα θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ γρήγορα ώστε η ισχύς που θα χάνεται πάνω τους να είναι περιορισμένη, και αντίστροφα. Θα κάνεις δηλαδή έναν συμβιβασμό. Φυσικά η συχνότητα στην οποία θα καταλήξεις θα πρέπει να είναι μέσα στα όρια του φερρίτη αλλά και του controller που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις. Στη συνέχεια θα δεις ποιο θα είναι το ton max που θα έχεις. *Αυτός είναι ο χρόνος στον οποίο θα αποθηκευτεί ενέργεια στον πυρήνα η οποία θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες της εξόδου για χρόνο μιας ολόκληρης περιόδου (και όχι μόνο για χρόνο toff).* _Δηλαδή η ενέργεια αυτή διαιρούμενη με το χρόνο της περιόδου (= το αντίστροφο της συχνότητας που διάλεξες πριν) θα είναι η μέγιστη ισχύς εξόδου που θα πάρεις_ (θα υπάρχουν και κάποιες απώλειες βέβαια). Η ενέργεια αυτή θα είναι E = L * I2 / 2, όπου L η αυτεπαγωγή του πρωτεύοντος του μ/ς και I το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το πρωτεύον τη στιγμή που το διακοπτικό στοιχείο ισχύος γυρνάει από on σε off. Πόσο θα είναι αυτό το ρεύμα; Τη στιγμή που το διακοπτικό στοιχείο γύρισε από off σε on εφάρμοσε τη συνεχή τάση τροφοδοσίας στα άκρα του πρωτεύοντος. Άρα, από το πρωτεύον άρχισε να περνάει ένα γραμμικά αυξανόμενο ρεύμα το οποίο διαρκεί χρόνο ton (δηλαδή όσο άγει το διακοπτικό στοιχείο) και συνεπώς η τελική του τιμή είναι I = V * ton / L, όπου V η τάση τροφοδοσίας (π.χ. ανορθωμένο δίκτυο = 325VDC), ton ο χρόνος αγωγής του διακοπτικού στοιχείου, και L η αυτεπαγωγή του πρωτεύοντος του μ/ς. Άρα έχεις δυο σχέσεις με αγνώστους τα L και I, τις λύνεις και βρίσκεις το απαιτούμενο L για το πρωτεύον. Η πραγματική αυτεπαγωγή μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που βρήκες αλλά οπωσδήποτε όχι μικρότερη. Οπότε τώρα ξέρεις τί αυτεπαγωγή πρέπει να έχει το πρωτεύον. Γνωρίζοντας και το AL του φερρίτη που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τον απαιτούμενο αριθμό σπειρών για το πρωτεύον. Προσοχή, η αυτεπαγωγή είναι ανάλογη *του τετραγώνου* του πλήθους των σπειρών.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφορίες και τις γνώσεις. Εν γνωσει μου δούλεψα τον ιδιο μετασχηματιστη και με την τοπολογία με το τρανζιστορ και με το tny280pn γιατι ειναι παρεμφερη εκτός φυσικά της συχνοτητας λειτουργιας που εκει ειναι και η τεραστια διαφορα (το tny δουλευει στα 100khz περιπου ενω το αυτοταλαντουμενο χαμηλοτερα). Εννοειται δεν περιμενα ενας μετασχηματιστης να δουλευει παντου αλλα πολύ ορθά μου το επισημαίνεις


b201421282444772.jpg32v 3 amp smps circuit (1).png

Για την ακριβεια εγω ποτε δεν εβαλα tl431 για regulation του αυτοταλαντουμενου, την εκανα οπως στην τοπολογια με tny280 με ζενερ 30V.


Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να γνωριζω απο τι υλικο ειναι ο δικος μου φερριτης δεν αναγραφει κατι πανω. θα δω μηπως κανω καποιον συμβιβασμο με καποιες μέσες τιμες που θα βρω εδω και εκει...Χιλια ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου να μου απαντησεις πραγματικά.
Σιγουρα θα εφαρμοσω τους τυπους που μου εδωσες και σιγουρα θα εχω ερωτηματα αλλα δεν τα παραταω ετσι ευκολα! Ηδη ξετυλιξα το μετασχηματιστη και ετοιμαζομαι για ποιο ορθολογικο τυλιγμα βασει αυτου που θελω (24V 4A DIY)

----------


## dpa2007

> Γεια σας προσφατα καηκε ενας μετασχηματιστης ηλεκτροκόλλησης(χαλκου) και θελω να του αλλαξω τυλιγμα.Υπαρχει καποιο βιβλιο-σημειωσεις ελληνικο κατα προτιμησει που να εξηγει ολα αυτα που χρειαζομαι?(υπολογισμος σπειρων κτλ) 
> 
> πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 6 kva 
> 
> ευχαριστώ



Δες μήπως αυτό σου κάνει
http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...3703&cnode=431

http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_i00014.pdf

----------

